# 750 brute force air box



## mudit

does anyone know if it will it hurt my motor removing my air box and putting 2 pvc pipes from my carbs to 2 k&n air filters at my bars.thanks any help.


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldnt do it... If you ever dunked it its a definite straight shot right into the top of the motor. At least w/ the airbox it has a chance to collect in the box and run down into the drain lines, before shooting down into the carbs.....


----------



## mudit

i have a single snorkel comming from my air box through my plastic in front of my instrument cluster i was just seeing if anyone has run 2 snorkels straight from the carbs up throught the plastic and put a couple filter above the instrument cluster where my single snorkel is already.and get rid of the air box.sort of a filter relocation.thank for your reply


----------



## Polaris425

I've never seen it on a brute or any vtwin. Bad idea IMO. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider

The airbox provids a certian restriction required by EPA noise level resirictions. Without it it will run very lean and you will have to jet up about six sizes for carbed machines and completely change the map on enjected machines as well as change the flow rate on exhausts with full systems becsuse of the imbalance it will induce. And like Jon says, its then a staight shot to the cylinders with water. I wouldn't do it either.


----------



## mudit

Ok seems everyone says the same thing, so its probaly not a good idea ill just put my air box back on and not risk my motor thanks again guys.ill see if anyone has put a extra snorkle for air into the stock air box. on a carbed vtwin should help with more air.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes, I know people with 2 2" intake snorkles. You can add a hole in the left side of the air box and run a second intake snorkle. Or you could run 1 3" intake snorkle, that's what I did.


----------



## mudit

Did you use the same hole going in the air box or make it larger to im going to see if i can find a picture of a bike already done.Just seems like it needs to breath a bit more since i snorkeled it.The snow is just starting to melt and the mud is showing through its getting me motivated to get out.


----------



## Polaris425

We should have a how to thread in the snorkel section for dual 2" snorks. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Big Brute Force

Our Kawasaki dealer ship here takes the air box off the teryxes and runs a 2 inch straight from the boot that goes to the air box and puts a k&n on the end of the snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

That's a little different. How many sxs do you see rolled over in a hole? I sill wouldn't do it. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Big Brute Force

Yea haha me either!


----------

